# The Valve Steam Deck



## MonsterDrank (Jul 11, 2022)

Any RIU gamers out there lucky enough to have gotten a chance to experience the new Steam Deck by Valve?

It's a handheld gamers dream. A full fledged gamer PC in a small form factor that can also play docked like a Nintendo Switch but that's where the similarities to the Switch end. I had to join a wait list with a small cash deposit and wait an entire year for an opportunity to buy this thing. 



I've had mine a few days now and I'm really enjoying it. I posted quite a bit of info regarding it in another thread here... --> LINK

That thread was older and probably won't gather much attention so I thought I'd make this post with an appropriate title and direct some of you all to it... to those of you who are gamers and might care.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 18, 2022)

I got my 256GB Steam Deck about a month ago. I wish I had more time to play it and I gotta figure out 1) get emulators working and 2) epic game store games to play and 3) XBox gamepass game to work as well. I’m not the biggest tech guy when it comes to computers but I do love my games. DOOM runs silky smooth on it and I love it, but need a power bank for portability and longe gaming sessions. Just need a job and money to do that, and interview happening tomorrow. Again, great little device that I can’t wait to figure out to squeeze out its full potential . . . for at least my needs.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 18, 2022)

I've been purchasing games on Steam when they go on sale for years now in anticipation of being able to move to a handheld.

I've been a PC gamer since the days of Sierra Online games on CGA graphics. I was playing Doom when it was a Beta you had to download from the hidden warez section of the local friendly BBS. 

I'm excited to buy the 512gb once I finally get the darned email... I think I am up soon. I was kinda wishy-washy on signing up at first, I'm kinda regretting that now, but maybe also they have been working out bugs too, hopefully.


----------



## OM2 (Jul 23, 2022)

Looks interesting, i used to play games on PSP and it was very fun. Back then a portable gaming console capable of running such games was a technological breakthrough and it blew us away, because we only had Gameboy before that. But now there are multiple portable consoles, it's nothing new anymore, so the Steam Deck seems very overpriced, 500-700€ for such a device is not worth it in my opinion.. I mean, a PS5 is the same price and surely performs better in all aspects. But i'm interested to hear experiences with it, i'll follow this thread. Maybe i'm missing something.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 23, 2022)

I was tempted to put the dollar down to reserve one like a year or more ago? My cousin just got one and now he never texts me back lol. I'd love one but just can't justify spending the cash right now, maybe next year. They are really cool.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 23, 2022)

PS5 is not portable and you are locked into Sony.

SteamDeck runs Linux or Windows, plays more games from a longer period of game development history, including emulators and Roms. Allows for customization. Integrated with Steam.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 23, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> PS5 is not portable and you are locked into Sony.
> 
> SteamDeck runs Linux or Windows, plays more games from a longer period of game development history, including emulators and Roms. Allows for customization. Integrated with Steam.


Correct. I've only just scratched the surface as to what I can do on mine. I may try to install and run some emulators this weekend. So far I've just loaded it up with games from the Steam Store. It's a fantastic piece of technology. 

I was psyched to see Red Dead Redemption 2 go on sale for 50% off today.. I own it on Xbox but not on Steam.. will pick that title up later today for sure.


----------

